# Swift User Group Meeting



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

Next week there is a Swift User Group meeting which I and others from this forum will be attending. It's occured to me that some people who are going may come from the same areas as others and that possible car pooling might be beneficial.

I shall be travelling up the A1 from Hertfordshire. If any one wants to share a ride with me and is on my route or in my area give me a PM.

I hope others will join in and post their general location and offer of assistance.

Colin


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Good morning Colin,

Not that I will be going, but is there an intention to publish the general minutes of this meeting on MHF afterwards, or at least some kind of report?

I'm sure it would be very interesting to the Swift users on here. The fact that this is an "open" forum may have some bearing on how much detail is included I suppose?


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

That's a decision for Swift but looking at the Agenda I would hope that some details of the items could be included. 

Colin


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*User Group*

I am sure we will be able to give some feedback after the meeting

Kath


----------

